# Who's going to Ironstock?



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be there. Been looking forward to it since last June.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

We'll be arriving on Thursday.


----------



## bourno (Apr 7, 2004)

Will be there early Friday afternoon. I will also be putting on a demo, so you should get to see me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Again? dangit!!


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll be there. I'm bringing my girlfriend and introducing her to our wonderful way of life. See you guys there!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We shall bring them over to the dark side!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

skrew2nite said:


> I'll be there. I'm bringing my girlfriend and introducing her to our wonderful way of life. See you guys there!


HMmmmm, wonder if you still have a girl friend after she sees what it's about! LOL


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be there on Sunday only. On Friday and Saturday I'll be at a medieval reenactment literally right down the street from the Patton museum at Fort Knox(at the Camp Carlson army camp/recreation area). Got to earn my daily bread, as well as money to spend at Iron stock. Hopefully sales will be good. I plan to break down saturday night and go find a hotel along the route to Ironstock.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We're going to the Patton Museum Friday morning. If it doesn't take hours and hours to get thru' (hubby reads every placque) then maybe we can pop in and catch some of this too!

Awesome! I love medieval stuff!


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, its open to anyone, but you have to make a reasonable attempt at medieval clothing, and site doesnt open until 3pm Eastern on friday. And friday is mostly set up...no real action until saturday. Sorry. Also if you have kids, there are minor waivers that have to be notarized in advance....its a pain, but legal issues have become a real bear these days. But the website with info is http://www.borderraids.com/. For SCA info check out www.sca.org.
Look for me on sunday though...I'll be wearing a black bandana with the reaper pirate logo next to my name here on it. And if you need medieval stuff, let me know...I got swords, costumes, etc....


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> HMmmmm, wonder if you still have a girl friend after she sees what it's about! LOL


LOL...she is actually looking forward to it. She is excited about the Weasel Ball as well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

skrew2nite said:


> LOL...she is actually looking forward to it. She is excited about the Weasel Ball as well.


That's great! At least now I know you have a ride back the Hotel!!


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Not a problem...we have to stay at the wondeful Days Inn.....I waited too long to book a room.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I should really start checking this section of the forum more often. Today is the first I knew of this and I only live a few hours away! Better luck next year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

You missed out, I'm sure someone will post on what happened!


----------

